#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Thermodynamics and its Applications

## kvrmurthy

Thermodynamics and its Applications - Tester, J. W. and Modell, M.



Anyone have that book?See More: Thermodynamics and its Applications

----------


## kvrmurthy

Come on guys no one have this?

----------


## Entanglement

I need this book!

----------


## nguyentb

plz send it to me urgently .

----------


## vne

All,

I believe up to now this book is not available for free download. However, there's quite a lot books on thermodynamics available for free. Pls refer to attached for example. Links will be available upon request.

----------


## Entanglement

The scans are available of the very book but links are expired!

----------


## himanshu

Thermodynamics for the Practicing Engineer (Essential Engineering Calculations Series) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himanshu

Applied thermodynamics

Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mirro

can you please reply to the main request

----------


## Entanglement

No one has this famous book? Really?

----------


## xyz420

> Thermodynamics and its Applications - Tester, J. W. and Modell, M.
> 
> Anyone have that book?



Search it on ebookee.com

more precisely
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xyz420

Himanshu Thankyou for sharing such a nice books

----------


## Entanglement

I already tried those are already dead links!

See More: Thermodynamics and its Applications

----------


## mabuk

thanks

----------


## Entanglement

Still no luck? I really want this book if anyone has it upload! Thanks!

----------


## Entanglement

No one has this book?

----------


## icqaa

i need it too
pls upload it on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thank u

----------


## ooooh

thank you so much, this is what i need

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------

